# Review: MTNL Triband ... has been impresively good



## rollcage (Jan 1, 2006)

I have been using the MTNL's TRIBAND for almost two months now.  


Its good for surfing, downloads & torrents too


I got this at my home almost the same time when Deep was going for it.
I had in mind MTNL 590_NU & Airtel 128kbps unlimted for 699

Deep,drgrudge,zegulas,kato, & others help me decide on the isp & plan .. Thanks to all again  .. It was indeed a wise decision. My friend here in delhi is fuckedup with airtel combo plan .. and finally get the receipt on terminatin letter on friday 30th.

We already had the MTNL Landline .. 
So, I ordered broadband on the simple phone Call to 1500(Toll free) .. on Sunday 6th Nov, 2005 7:30pm
The representative just asked for Telephone No. & CA No. (i.e. Customer Account No.)
Asked for the plan I said-> 590_NU(256kbps) 
*img411.imageshack.us/img411/3626/15us1.jpg

She said  .. It gonna be installed in a weeks time. I was curious, and was expectng it earlier than that .. Since on neighbour's place they installed it on just 3rd day of booking. In the mean time  .. I downloaded the User Guide .. and read it .. But I think I was too curious .. It finally got installed on the 8th day.

The installtion took less than 15min I think. Although I took some time .. to go to nearby shop to replace the battries of keyboard.. ah I was avoiding to go to market .. Ok .. coming to topic
They came up with Dlink DSL-502T Router(bundled with Router, USB cable, LAN wire, A installation guide, A driver CD)
 changed the phone line wire upto my PC, and installed the USB Driver and plugged the all the wires.

.. the old guy mess up around a little .. made a shortcut to MTNL .. 
but then he was .. touching his specs .. moving the mouse here & there
I couldnt understand at that time but he was actually looking for a Blue IE icon on the desktop
how could he found that it wasnt there .. he he  (how come on a firefox user's comp)
.. as soon as I realised it... I took the mouse & opened the Firefox for him  
Oviously he was little surprised .. poor man
Then he rigth way jumped on the address bar
typed 192.168.1.1 arrow: Caution Dont mess up with this)
changed some settings 
 clicked->'saved settings & reboot'

Then asked for me to restarted the computer .. all set  

After restarting the XP .. I opened the Firefox again .. wolia .. 
Saw the Google ... fine speed .. I was on roller coster then

They instantly went away without properly .. wiring up .. including the regular lineman
Latter I had to wire it up properly ... that was the only installtion Con  

I first went to *register.bol.net.in/htmlui_en/index.html
to check the status & verify the plan
*img483.imageshack.us/img483/6139/153dk.th.jpg
Username = Tel No. Password = CA No.

It showed everything fine .. Plan ... 590_NU I was very releaved
*img483.imageshack.us/img483/92/28nt.th.jpg

```
Note:-Last Month MB   Presently displaying sum of total MB used in the month of Oct and Nov
Note:-MB Used  Indicates MB Download (usage) in the current month
          ADSL MB  Indicate Free MB Left in every month
          NightMB Indicates MB Download (usage) in the current month during 00.00 to 08.00 Hrs
          (For DSL 590 NU plan only)
```

DU Meter clocked constantly 31.6-32.1KB/s WOW 

Latter I removed the USB Cable .. 
and plugged the router on the LAN of my ASUS K8N
 mtnl people say USB gives better speed(ah .. illletrate people)
You should use LAN  if its there ..

*The bandwith of MTNL.. has been impresively good*  

The network is excellent ... 

No Slow downs ...


 If you are thinkin to buy a broadband this month ... give it hit.
Ofcourse .. only for NewDelhi & Mumbai 

This has been a cool & fine surfing ..  

...
I pm Deep .. 
He said "he would reply .. but I better make a new thread .. "
So, that everyone should get to know this
And thats the reason of this thread!
...
What I asked him was this:-

MTNL is giving constant speeds.
only havin a little slow down or rather say disconnectivity in since 22nd dec
I called at night they(1504) said call in morning .. and we have sent the request
and sometimes one guy said i will call you back in 15 min .. as expected he didnt

but it worked after one day... then got the problem again then it get resolved
..
on 30th morning I disconnected as usual & also paused the torrents in bitcomet

but in afternoon .. Again got the problem .. and the phone 1504 .. couldnt be made .. i mean not connecting/reachable
..
How can I just sit (you know .. when the net is down) .. I called 1504 at 1am again
luckily the guy was the same who resolved the problem earlier
again helped me 
.. Then I instantly got connected
and 
AVAST updated pop-up[virus database has been updated-voice) wow gr8

>> NOW after saying you all this

Basically What i find out is ..

they always say to Do 
*img483.imageshack.us/img483/5365/47dw.th.jpg
192.168.1.1... .
and
go to status .. then WAN .. change the Pvc1 to Pvc0 ..
enter password again(CA NO.)
Apply .. then it prompts to reboot ..
..
Now I am using .. I know mtnl has been good

and the guy at call center,though he didnt much know except his job
what really surprised me was.. the politeness in his voice .. & resolving the query
guyz at night are better at 1504 helpline


MTNL BROADBAND USER GUiDE: 
-->Here<--


MTNL USAGE CHECKING PAGE:
 Delhi Users 
Mumbai Users


 Caution: Dont ever mess up with router settings

 When applying for broadband .. make sure they heard you right .. the name of the Plan you want! The gals at 1500 are dumb.




EDIT: Updated the post with full review


----------



## kato (Jan 1, 2006)

My friend only one question is coming to my mind wat is the review in this if u r giving MTNL review then i guess Deep had posted it long back


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jan 1, 2006)

Yes, Its better if merged into that thread by Deep


----------



## kato (Jan 1, 2006)

Now u have edited it and made it a review its good but there is already a review also that i have messed up with my router settings hundreds of time but my connection is still working


----------



## rollcage (Jan 1, 2006)

Ya I thought posting without the review would mislead about the mtnl .. which has been good in the bandwith
I just hope they come up with night unlimited in other plans too.
One more thing .. I have come to know that they are soon gonna change the provided router with a black one not sure .. but it will have have a Switch on off button .. and The supplier is HCL. A guy who works in mtnl told me .. but the model is in testing stage. So, Its not certain that it will make it to our desktops.

And I am waiting for the Deep's reply ...


----------



## SWEET SNEHA (Jan 1, 2006)

I got connected yesterday
and it was gud till morning.
Then it won't connect.

The ppl from call centre says my server is hanged.

Bad starting exp 4 me


----------



## rollcage (Jan 1, 2006)

Try calling at night, .. the representative at night seem to have better understanding .. I know this not a logic but this is what I had a experiance of ..the bandwith of triband is good..
Dont change the password frequently
Which plan you have taken?


----------



## SWEET SNEHA (Jan 1, 2006)

i ordered for 590NU
but the fools gave me 599_512

anyways i'm not able to use it
&still posting frm old dialup


----------



## rollcage (Jan 1, 2006)

Thats why _First thing I did was  I checked the plan .. _
Bcoz the 1500 people are so dumb.. I rechecked by calling them many times .. while bookin
The only problem is I mentioned is the some bad employees .. the same thing _Deep_ also said there about in mumbai
except that ..when we are connected to net .. Its best

So, try calling them at 1504 at night
About the plan .. I think it can only be done from 1500 ... 8 to 8

Only the plan 590_NU seems to be impresive amoung the tariff structure .. if you downloads more than avg.
and for others Combo Plan


----------



## techno_funky (Jan 1, 2006)

Thread Cleaned up


----------



## shwetanshu (Jan 1, 2006)

agree ti rollcage...i was hoping MTNL will give some good gifts on New Year like they did on Diwali... too bad they didnt


----------



## rollcage (Jan 1, 2006)

*shwetanshu*
true I was also hoping .. but  I think they will be coming up with a plan change 
but they didnt .. I think they are not comin so soon .. since they changed only in Nov05

I would love to see flexible tariff structure & a plan with 384kbps


----------



## Deep (Jan 2, 2006)

actually this problem changing from PVC0 to PVC1 is been there for many times..

and first I was in impresison that it happens because of faulty / old modem firmware but I guess it does not happen because of that..

It happens from MTNL's side..

Today morning my net was down for the first time for approx half an hr - 45 mins....

I was getting PVC1 in status and it was not getting connected...

So then I tried to change setting of PVC1..and set Bridge Connection to PPPOE (put user and pass) but that also did not help...

So this means that sometimes MTNL's server hungs or stops working and these kind of problems arise...

This does not happen with everyone because it depends upon the server in your local exchange...

So solution for this is - wait till MTNL fixes it...

Regards,
Deep


----------



## icecoolz (Jan 2, 2006)

this is even there in Airtel's servers. I use PPPoE to connect. I have the same modem as the others here namely the dlink one. Sometimes the connection just shuts down and no matter what I do it wont connect. Couple of times I called Airtel to find out that the server is down and hence the issue. But it usually lasts for a short time been less than half an hr for me.


----------



## shwetanshu (Jan 2, 2006)

hey deep, also experienced the same prob, but shutiimg the comp for 15 mins, solved the prob for me... dont know whether it was from MTNL or not, but it had happened once more, and i did the same thing and the prob was solved


----------



## Deep (Jan 2, 2006)

shwetanshu said:
			
		

> hey deep, also experienced the same prob, but shutiimg the comp for 15 mins, solved the prob for me... dont know whether it was from MTNL or not, but it had happened once more, and i did the same thing and the prob was solved



Well this can be coincidence coz when you switch off the machine..modem remains on because it has nothing to do with the PC..

now if you meant that you switch off the modem too then its possible that when you tried to connect it might have connected to some other server...and you got connected...or their server would have been up within that time...

Deep


----------



## kato (Jan 3, 2006)

Actually same thing happened to me as Deep had said but i m on Dataone only difference othr than this was they took a month to rectify the mistake and they did after a month coz my dad shouted at a senior of theirs. The problem was purely from thier side which they rectified


----------



## rollcage (Jan 3, 2006)

The same thing happened with me
It showed Pvc1 connected .. not Pvc0

I tried changing the setting but didnt worked
when I gave them a call .. they sent a mail request ..  it started working

@Deep you are absolutely right 
this happens at mtnl end / local exchange .. we cant do much about it
the solution is just call 1504

Also we should not leave the modem on
So, I have put the adapter of modem in the UPS itself
Therefore, when the ups is switched off .. modem goes off also.


----------



## shwetanshu (Jan 3, 2006)

rollcage said:
			
		

> Also we should not leave the modem on
> So, I have put the adapter of modem in the UPS itself
> Therefore, when the ups is switched off .. modem goes off also.


the person who came to install the modem told me to do at that time to revent from voltage fluctuations


----------



## rollcage (Jan 3, 2006)

Kool 
Swetanshu .. How did you do that port setings on router page.
You can post them here too


----------



## shwetanshu (Jan 3, 2006)

wat port settings... i wote how i configured Azureus in the  tuts, if u r asking how i came to know about it, then one of my college teacher told me that while using torrents, there shud be a green face/light, and hence my search for the soln to the problem began


----------



## rollcage (Jan 3, 2006)

Ya buddy I am talking about that only, I read azureus faq, and then read at wikipedia too .. but couldnt find a way to tweak the dlink 502t. Have u changed anything else there.
It helped me to see the *GREEN*  face. Thanks for that again.


----------



## shwetanshu (Jan 3, 2006)

oh.. i used a little bit brain and mine habit of taking _panga_ with everything... finally i got thru...


----------



## rollcage (Jan 22, 2006)

I have found out that MTNL are not charging for uploads at all 

now I can certainly incrase my ratios .. kool 


BTW I want to kill those bitches at helpline .. those dumb ass .. said it would be counted
I cant understand .. wats their recruitment method 
they are good for nothing


----------



## Captain Crime (Jan 22, 2006)

rollcage said:
			
		

> BTW I want to kill those bitches at helpline .. those dumb *** .. said it would be counted
> I cant understand .. wats their recruitment method
> they are good for nothing



excactly.......
but do they know the meaning of UPLOAD..........
i doubt it

they know nothing......


----------



## anispace (Jan 22, 2006)

yeah those females at customer care(customer hell i think) are dumb..

anyways the service is good....i get 27.6KBps constant download speed most of the time.


----------



## rollcage (Jan 27, 2006)

Ya speed is not at all a problem
it 27-29KB/s
only thing is .. I hope they do a makeover of their employees too


----------

